# Ever bought from Woof Life?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought a Pawpoose Pet Sling from them on January 26th. My credit card was charged the next day, but I never received the sling. I called them 3 or 4 times, left a message each time, but never heard back from them.

I just filed a complaint with the BBB (they have no previous complaints, unless they went under a different name or website) and hope that the BBB can get me my money back.

Their store is a Yahoo store front, so I thought they'd be legit. I was just wondering if anyone else has bought from them?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Never heard of them. I usually order from docs foster & Smith or Smartpack. I hope you get your refund. Goodluck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Woof Life is owned by one of our members here.


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

I have purchased from Woof life in the past. Although the shipping was slow I did end up getting my items. I would give it another week and see if she gets back to you. Good Luck!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Woof Life is Leslie's store you might want to try to contact here through a pm.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Her user name I think is WoofLife.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They are not supposed to charge the credit card before shipping. I would take it up to the credit card too. Most cards will credit your account until the dispute is resolved.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've bought from Leslie a couple of times and never had any problem. I also got my items within a couple of days, but then I am only about 10 miles or so from her. I'd send her a PM.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I've ordered from her a couple of times before. I sent her a PM a little over a month or so ago, as I wanted to order some more stuff, but I haven't heard back from her. I hope everything's okay?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmmmm .... well, now I worry about her too, since she is a member here.

However, if nothing is wrong (I did get PMs saying their orders took forever too), she should not have "items shipped in 7 to 10 business days" on her store front.

Oh well, guess we'll see.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm seeing Leslie this weekend. I'll try to contact her for you. I'm wondering if messages aren't getting through maybe? She just recently moved and I know it took a very long time to get her internet hooked up.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Every One - I haven't been on SM for a while due to my recent move and internet problems. Since the move I have had techinical difficulties which have delayed phone messages and emails getting to me from the Yahoo store causing delays with orders and responses to phone calls. I have been working diligently to get these issues resolved and I apologize for the inconvenence it has caused. 

Jules I'll pm you directly to get your issue resolved. 

Love Sophi - Just got your PM so I'll get back to you as well. 

Anyone else who has had an issue please PM me and I'll send you a coupon code for a discount on your next purchase or get you this discount on orders that haven't been shipped yet - I have spring merchandise coming in soon!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Leslie, thank you so much for contacting me. I look forward to getting my Pawpoose!

I'm not sure how much control you have over your website, but I'd put up some sort of message about your problems, and an additional way for people to contact you ... so you don't lose future business.

Again, thank you for contacting me!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## erinhelm (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello,
I just joined this forum today because I too have placed an order from Wooflife (6/18/10) and have left countless email and voice messages but have not received the items ordered. The only response back was an email from Leslie on 7/5 saying it would go out the next day and I would get a tracking number etc. but that never happened. I have since left many more messages about the order and haven't heard a word. This is very upsetting  I have called the number on the website, Leslie's cell number listed in the email I got July 5th and the "contact us" on her website as well as her email address directly. I have tried multiple times via every means of communication! I don't know what else to do??


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> Leslie, thank you so much for contacting me. I look forward to getting my Pawpoose!
> 
> I'm not sure how much control you have over your website, but I'd put up some sort of message about your problems, and an additional way for people to contact you ... so you don't lose future business.
> 
> ...


 
Hunter just loves his Pawpoose - you are going to love it Julie. It does take some getting used to and it sometimes looks awkward to others but I just love having it as an option when we are going to be in crowded places.


----------



## erinhelm (Jul 21, 2010)

hello again... just wondering if anyone knows what's going on or if they might have better luck than I have contacting Leslie...?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

wooflife said:


> Hi Every One - I haven't been on SM for a while due to my recent move and internet problems. Since the move I have had techinical difficulties which have delayed phone messages and emails getting to me from the Yahoo store causing delays with orders and responses to phone calls. I have been working diligently to get these issues resolved and I apologize for the inconvenence it has caused.
> 
> Jules I'll pm you directly to get your issue resolved.
> 
> ...





erinhelm said:


> hello again... just wondering if anyone knows what's going on or if they might have better luck than I have contacting Leslie...?


 
If you read above she had moved and had internet problems. I have ordered from Leslie and never had a problem with my order.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> If you read above she had moved and had internet problems. I have ordered from Leslie and never had a problem with my order.


That post Leslie made was from March. This person is asking about an order made in July...4 months later.

I haven't ordered from her so I do not know what is going on, but I wish I could help. I would keep trying to contact her...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

did you try PMing her?


----------



## erinhelm (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Yeah I did see she moved, but as LJSquishy said, that was several months ago. I did PM her so I guess all I can do is wait and see if she responds...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe you could also PM Crystal and see if she has another way of contacting her since it sounds like they are friends in person as well (See Post #11)....hope you get it resolved soon


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

have you tried calling: 1--866-389-3944 (between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. CST)

oh - did you have the item shipped to a PO Box? If so - this might be the problem: "*We do not ship to PO Boxes. If you entered a PO Box as a delivery address, the order will not be shipped and will be cancelled."*


----------



## erinhelm (Jul 21, 2010)

yep called the number many many times and only get a recording. I left a bunch of messages. And nope, it's not a PO address... Crystal did say she talked to Leslie for me but still waiting to hear anything from Leslie... I think I might just have to take this as a learning experience that I should only use paypal when placing online orders... paypal has a dispute feature that protects the buyer.. anyway, thanks again guys.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

erinhelm said:


> yep called the number many many times and only get a recording. I left a bunch of messages. And nope, it's not a PO address... Crystal did say she talked to Leslie for me but still waiting to hear anything from Leslie... I think I might just have to take this as a learning experience that I should only use paypal when placing online orders... paypal has a dispute feature that protects the buyer.. anyway, thanks again guys.



If you paid by credit card, you can dispute the charges.


----------

